

Early days with app.net - yankcrime
http://henry.to/blog/2012/08/22/early-days-with-app-dot-net/

======
mickdarling
I am on app.net mainly to see how it evolves. My startup
(<http://tomorrowish.com>) relies heavily on twitter and facebook. The network
effect that made those networks chock full of pop culture and marketing hasn't
happened yet with app.net, and if it does, I want to see how that happens.

For instance there was social media heavy marketing conference this week
called Inbound(<http://inboundconference.com>) that was eating up my twitter
feed, but not a single tApp was posted.

